
Julia Academy: Learn ML, Parallel Programming, Julia and More - thetwentyone
https://www.juliaacademy.com/
======
krastanov
I am excited to see something like this, but this website would inspire way
more confidence if there was an "about us" page describing who/what/why.

On the other hand, some of the courses are written by very prominent people in
the Julia community, so there is some minimal amount of legitimacy already
present.

~~~
ViralBShah
Yes, we'll put it up shortly. It is basically put together by Julia Computing,
and we expect to recruit more content now that we have a basic set of
materials.

~~~
wodenokoto
Why Kent instead of flux?

I’ve never tried Julia, but looking at the sidelines it always seemed that
flux is what makes Julia special for neural networks.

~~~
newen
The creator of Knet is a professor and he teaches a class using Knet, so he
must have tons of material available. If you look at the Knet docs compared to
the Flux docs, the Knet docs are much more educational and explains things a
lot better.

------
rs23296008n1
I'll probably get downvoted to oblivion as punishment for reporting but I got
this error when going to
[https://www.juliaacademy.com/](https://www.juliaacademy.com/):

Error 1014 CNAME Cross-User Banned What happened? You've requested a page on a
website that is part of the Cloudflare network. The host is configured as a
CNAME across accounts on Cloudflare, which is prohibited by security policy.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Not sure why you expect downvoting. Thanks for the warning.

~~~
rs23296008n1
Ive seen web site down reports get downvoted and criticised. Even basic
questions relevant to a article can be downvoted or responded to in blatant
hostility.

Just a set of patterns Ive seen. I rarely post now.

------
trollied
I always think of ML
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_(programming_language)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_\(programming_language\))
when people abbreviate Machine Learning to ML :(

~~~
jonsen
I too used to, but have realized that almost never is the language referred to
as “ML”. It would rather be SML or another dialect name.

~~~
NikkiA
SML is a ML but ML is it's own pre-SML language too.

~~~
mumblemumble
Right, but one that died before what I'm guessing is the average birth date of
hacker news readers. It's probably at least as hard to find a pre-SML ML
compiler that will run on a microcomputer as it is to find a SML compiler that
can understand the code examples from any SML book written before 1997.

~~~
NikkiA
Probably, i've tried once or twice to find a pre-SML ML compiler, but not had
any luck so far.

~~~
mumblemumble
You'd be hard-pressed. Pre-SML, it mostly only saw the light of day as a the
metalanguage of a theorem prover named LCF. Which I think ran on a PDP-11 or a
VAX or something like that.

[https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/785072.pdf](https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/785072.pdf)

------
plg
Please don’t call it “free” if I have to “enroll” and hand over information in
order to watch the videos. They’re not free. They cost me information/privacy.

~~~
juliaaadhaar
Yeah, next up they will be requiring an iris and fingerprint scan to
authenticate you into the system for watching the videos...read Viral’s book
about it.

------
Datenstrom
These look like great introductions, will there be more advanced courses
available at some point? I especially love Flux but I've already written some
more advanced networks in it like ResNets to test drive Julia.

~~~
sebastos
Open source by any chance? :) I've been hunting for some examples of more
modern detection networks written in Flux - particularly CenterNet. Seems like
the only built-in examples they have are toys though.

------
chauhankiran
I'm facing Error 1014 CNAME Cross-User Banned error.

~~~
ViralBShah
It's fixed now.

------
rajesh-s
Are these certified courses or audit only?

~~~
ViralBShah
At the moment they are audit only. We would love to explore possibilities
around certification and what people would find helpful.

------
gregors
you can get to it by [https://juliaacademy.com/](https://juliaacademy.com/)

